

Time to Get Past Facebook and Invent a New Future - chrismealy
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/12/04/the-jig-is-up-time-to-get-past-facebook-and-invent-a-new-future/256046/

======
anigbrowl
an astute article. One thing not addressed here is the failure of the Smantic
Web paradigm to really take off; I don't know whether this is because of a
lack of critical mass in the quantity of semantically coded data or the
immaturity of ontology frameworks or something else - my best guess being that
the browser is no more suitable to traversal of the semantic web than FTP/
Archie/ Veronica/ Gopher were suitable browsing tools for hyperterxt -
although each solved 'part of the puzzle.'

